# How to add a High-speed USB host controller?



## tonybekham (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a new USB 2.0. When I insert into my PC, a message shows:
"There are no high-speed USB host controller installed on this PC, the USB mass storage device will function at reduce speed, you must to add a High-speed USB host controller to this PC to obtain maximum speed".
What can I do for now to install this soft for my PC so that it will obtain maximum speed with my USB 2.0 ????
(mainboard ECS 815 chipset, PIII 800, sdram 128, OS: winXPSP1).
Pls help me...


----------



## TrancerDeeJay (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess the reason is your USB Controller on the MainBoard is USB 1.1 and that's why it will run at about 700kbps instead of the aproximatively 4 Mbps provided by USB 2.0 standards.

OFFTOPIC: It would be a great idea to get SP2 installled on your system.


----------

